# Identify my P



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

If its a mac I would like to know how you guys came to that conclusion?

As you can see the tail goes clear to thin black line to clear again. If that even matters at all.


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

when I just received my Mac his tail was like this

View attachment 88264


then it looked like this

View attachment 88265


and now he looks like this with terminal black border

View attachment 88266


so I would say you have a MAC


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with William's - I too believe that guy is a Mac. It doesn't really look like a Spilo imo., and the fact that true Spilo's are only found in one river (Rio Guaporé), and all other Spilo-like fish appear to be Maculatus, the chances of purchasing a true Spilo are quite slim.
It's an amazing animal, however!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mac with red eyes.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

It doesnt have red eyes. i didnt have reduction on


----------



## RHOMMM (Nov 11, 2005)

yellow spilo


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its a mac!!!! very gorgeous one at that


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its a mac!!!! very gorgeous one at that


How do you tell the difference between the 2 of them Spilo/mac?


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

He looks like a gold spilo to me


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Read Me


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

first few pictures looked like a gold spilo but last one looks like mac


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

gold spilo


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

S. Mac, for all the reasons posted by williams and Jerry.

I gave up one I belive to be the true spilo, having 10 of these fish at the same time made it easy to tell, and the 1 individual came from a different batch.
I feel your fish' tail will change in time....


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

My mac/spilo will have a clear band on the edge of his tail every month or so. I just figured it was from him growing.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Id say spilo...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I ALSO SAY SPILO. I dont think george would sell me a mac as a spilo. And if he is maybe we should talk to George about ripping of his customers? I guess you guys say George doesnt know his piranha? I thought he would but maybe not.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Last Pic is a mac, notice humeral spot behind gills. First pic is my spilo which nothing alike. 2nd pic is mine also.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

It has to be a spilo... how big is he/she?

I have a mac... and yours dont look like it... even the shape is wrong.

mine has a orange color in the eyes, which is prominent in a mac.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

I agree, your fish looks like a spilo to me. Look how the tail is shaped different from the Macs. His body shape also looks different as well. It maybe because of growth but sure do looks like a spilo.

How big is he? 
Are his eyes orange or yellow?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Slim said:


> I ALSO SAY SPILO. I dont think george would sell me a mac as a spilo. And if he is maybe we should talk to George about ripping of his customers? I guess you guys say George doesnt know his piranha? I thought he would but maybe not.


The problem isnt George, it is the every changing classification/misclassification of these fish....and the use of comon names. I believe there are supposed to be some clearer guidelines coming out soon.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Could you I.D. this Frank? I'm really anxious to find out too.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I've been reading this thread without replying for obvious reasons.

1. I don't know what the exact locality is of the fish collection. S. spilopleura range is small compared to S. maculatus which is widespread. Presently S. spilopleura is restricted to Rio Guapore and inside Bolivia (soon to be published).

2. Just because the fish has a humeral spot doesn't make it so, much less S. spilopleura. S. maculatus also has this feature in some of its locality regions. Eye color is also plastic and doesn't mean much. Same goes with body color. Most S. maculatus are tank raised in the U.S. and those fish will not look like their wild caught relatives. This is from too much inbreeding. Having repeated this in so many past threads, its amazing to me no one goes back and reads it.

GG is correct in some regards. Taxonomy has a way of coming unstuck because as we learn more about the fishes range, out goes the historical sci names tacked on.

As for your fish, it seems to me to be S. maculatus, but again without knowing for sure its collection point. That is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I've been reading this thread without replying for obvious reasons.
> 
> 1. I don't know what the exact locality is of the fish collection. S. spilopleura range is small compared to S. maculatus which is widespread. Presently S. spilopleura is restricted to Rio Guapore and inside Bolivia (soon to be published).
> 
> ...


Thanks frank. But since noone really seems to know im just gonna call it a Spilo. Sorry but its my own personal prefrence. Thanks for all your comments and ideas, appreciate them all. 
If someone could go ahead and close this thread that would be great. Ya


----------

